# My New Hero - Rick Santelli



## wayneL (20 February 2009)

Extraordinary rant on CNBC. Gives Obama a well deserved spray IMO.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1039849853

A rowdy trading floor roars it's approval.


----------



## theasxgorilla (20 February 2009)

He's so right.  I try to stay on an even keel emotionally most of the time, but when it comes to financial management, relative to my income I've been super prudent over the years and when I think about what is happening it really gets me on tilt. 

I'm sure it will pay off in the long run for those of us who have been prudent, and I've taken care of my tax liabilities the legal way, so I pay sweet F-A, so they (the governments of the world) aren't getting their stimulus from me.


----------



## sinner (20 February 2009)

So very interesting to see him on the squawkbox these days compared to this time last year.

Pretty much a perfect 180 reversal lol, much like many of the other commentators.


----------

